# IPW2200 modprobe problem [SOLVED]

## mserms

I have an IPW2200 wireless card and have emerged ipw2200-firmware and ipw2200. However, when I try to modprobe ipw2200 I get:

```

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/net/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

dmesg says:

```

ipw2200: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

```

Kernel:

```

[*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

<M>   ARC4 cipher algorithm <

<M>   Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm                                  

<M>   CRC32c CRC algorithm   
```

I am running gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.10-r6 and am now a bit confused as to what I should do. Can any help?Last edited by mserms on Sun Mar 20, 2005 11:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wiremore

did you enable support for wireless cards in the kernel? its in device drivers under network drivers, i think.

----------

## mserms

Yup, I did.

----------

## stephelton

I'm having the same problem here... My kernel config looks to be similar to yours.. I shall post here if I find a resolution

----------

## mserms

Somewhere along the line I solved the problem. I had given up on the ipw2200 driver and started messing about with the ndiswrapper one. To get ndiswrapper working I read that I needed to patch my (by this point) 2.6.11 kernel with a patch from the Linuxant website that allows a stack size of 16k instead of 4 or 8. I didn't actually get the ndiswrapper one going, but thought I'd try the ipw2200 one with the newly patched kernel and it works great.

I'm not sure if simply setting a non patched 2.6 kernel to use 8k stack instead of 4k would help or not (it's the first thing I would try), but all is well for me just now. It may turn out that I changed something else and that got it going instead, but I can't think what that would be.

----------

## stephelton

that was a quick reply...!

well i found this post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-291855-highlight-wirelesssendevent.html

and i'm giving it a try. i'm getting those time errors too becuase i had to correct the clock (seemed that it wasn't taking my time zone into account). if that works i'll post here so others will know....

----------

## PolarXL

I'm getting the same thing, sorta:

```

bash-2.05b# modules-update

bash-2.05b# modprobe ipw2200

WARNING: Error inserting firmware_class (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/base/firmware_class.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r5/net/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

What I've noticed is, this only happens when I compile the kernel with Loadable Module Support -> Module Unloading

enabled...

Also, I get similar errors from flgrx.

I've followed various faqs, emerged, mod-updated, compiled the kernel, all in various orders, but to no avail.

Thoughts?

-Alex

----------

## PolarXL

Nevermind - Solved.

I feel a little dumb about this, but... I didn't configure /etc/fstab correctly, it wasn't mounting my boot partition on boot.  Thus, I was updating my kernel in the wrong area, and emerging ipw2200 was updating stuff on the wrong boot partition...

If you're having the problem, make sure your /etc/fstab file is correct.

type "mount" and make sure one of'm says /boot...

Then, recompile, copy over, and re-emerge ipw2200.

-Alex

----------

## McBurton

(Sorry for the english)

I don't know what to do, i also have the same problem with ipw2200 and get in dmesg "Unknown symbol wireless_send_event"

I knot sure about /boot 'cause the system is working ok but is not mount (I use MBR and I don't know if I need to put somethng in /etc/fstab)

Thanks.

Edit:

My system is a stage 3 (2005.0) with the last kernel (2.6.11-r6) and a few configuration like sound (I have installed yesterday)

----------

